# The silly stuff thread



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm trying to get more into lieder so I spent some time with Mahler's Kindertotenlieder. I was in the mood for some more dark, heartbreaking kind of stuff and I remembered seeing some praise for the songs of Charles Ives, so I tried one at random.






lol.

What are your favorite quirky or silly pieces?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never heard that Ives piece. That is pretty quirky.

I'm partial to PDQ Bach for silly pieces. Like his 1712 Overture.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I find Zappa's _Dog Breath Variations_ (a "serious" classical work) irrepressibly optimistic and silly. Never find it less than uplifting:






Okay, have to add the encore piece, G-Spot Tornado. The dancing is priceless. That is one strong woman!:


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I really like Susan Graham's recording of the songs of Charles Ives (with Aimard).

Thoreau:





Early spoken word at it's finest.

Ann Street:





Super quirky.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

The Hoffnung Music Festivals. I just can't source any of the recordings these days so I'm left remembering LPs played in my youth.

Edit: Just found all of it on Spotify. Awesome.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Nicolas Slonimsky - Children cry for Castoria


----------



## Kathrin (May 29, 2015)

I would like to mention pieces by Eric Saitie here.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay but maybe not.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Dohnanyi's Variations on a Nursery Rhyme for piano and orchestra. He subtitled it "For the amusement of humorous people and the annoyance of others." Dohnanyi pulls out all stops for that one, quite a joke. Especially the big bass drum hit right before the Theme begins. :lol:


----------

